# Probleem met mencoder

## k4m3leon

Hello,

Ik probeer mijn DVD te rippen met de volgende commando: 

mencoder dvd://02 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vpass=2 -oac mp3lame -o movie.avi

Maar ik krijg de volgende error:

FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver.

Wat doe ik fout ? 

MVG   :Wink: 

----------

## lost+found

Voor een 2pass codering, moet je eerst vpass=1 gebruiken, daarna nog eens hetzelfde commando met vpass=2.

Zonder front-end is het ook wel een gedoe om het juiste stukje te pakken te krijgen...

Ik heb dit commando wel eens gebruikt, misschien heb je er wat aan. Krijg je de titelinfo in de avi. Helaas snapt niet elk programma dat. 

```
mencoder dvd://1 -chapter 24-24 -o 'Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam - Head To Toe.avi' -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts abitrate=224:vbitrate=2500:autoaspect:vpass=1 -ffourcc DX50 -info name='Head To Toe':artist='Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam':genre='Pop':subject='Méér... Typisch Tachtig!':copyright='No':srcform='DVD Video':comment='No'
```

 (slap nummer trouwens, lisa, lisa...   :Wink: 

----------

## lost+found

De USE vlaggen maken evt. ook nog uit... Ik heb deze: 

```
$ emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1-r2  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa arts dvd dvdread encode gif iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mmx mmxext opengl png real rtc sdl truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv -3dfx -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ggi -gtk -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -musepack -nas -openal -oss -samba -speex -sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc" LINGUAS="en nl -bg -cs -da -de -el -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## k4m3leon

Thx, het werkt   :Very Happy:   :Shocked: 

----------

